# Needing a Good Homeschool Online school



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

for a 8th grader. That does testing to see what is needed and doesn't use online only methods. I prefer textbook based. So far all the schools I've seen have been ebooks. not really our cup of tea. 

Reason I'm looking for a school that homeschools is I'm terriffed that I'll mess it up. 

Help please HomeSchoolers. Please your my only hope. white


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WhiteChristmas said:


> for a 8th grader. That does testing to see what is needed and doesn't use online only methods. I prefer textbook based. So far all the schools I've seen have been ebooks. not really our cup of tea.
> 
> Reason I'm looking for a school that homeschools is I'm terriffed that I'll mess it up.
> 
> Help please HomeSchoolers. Please your my only hope. white


Well, if you want a secular option, have you looked at calvert school?
http://www.calvertschool.org/services/instructional-support-options/calvert-interactive/ If you are Christian, we like the potter's school. www.pottersschool.com K-12 had virtual schools in a lot of states, but you would have to check to see if they have it in yours. If not, you can buy the curricula, complete with teacher's manuals from them and just do it your self. 
You can get whole curricula from MANY places, that have a well laid out plan to follow even if you don't go the virtual school route. You open a teacher's book, and it says, "on day 1, here is what you do in english. Here is what you do in math, and etc..." There are TON'S of those! Those are really hard to mess up if all you need is structure and encouragement. I bet you could do it. 

Good luck. 

Cindyc.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

I looked at both of those, we're a very mixed family. So I need to find something non regliously oriented. Husband's roman catholic, daughters are Baptist. we're a very intersting family. LOL white


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

It doesn't look like K-12 has a virtual school in your area either. Calvert school is secular. 

I found this list of online options that lists if it is religious or secular, so you will know which ones will work for you... Hope this helps...

http://www.home-school-curriculum-advisor.com/online-home-school-curriculum.html

Cindyc.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We've been doing Calvert for three years and it's wonderful. It is quite strong academically and there is very little planning for the parent to do because every days lesson is mapped out in the manual. 
They send you everything you need along with their Parent/Teacher Manual and it is textbook based. One option is the basic curriculum with the ATS (Advisory Teching Service). They do all the record keeping and you send th etests and compositions in to the child's teacher to grade. They also have a new option of several online classes.
It doesn;t go past the 8th grade but Calvert provides an excellent classical education.


----------



## SusyTX (Sep 9, 2008)

We used Calvert for 6th grade (and the ATS), then shifted to A Beka for 7th & 8th using their video option...it was required in our county. Both were great programs, although A Beka was pricey.

Our daughter did great, it really made her a great student and boosted her confidence. When she went back to public school for high school (her choice), she was light years ahead of the others and graduated in the top 3% of her class. She graduated Suma in her undergrad studies, and is finishing up her thesis now at UTexas Austin. She'd be the first to tell you homeschooling was the best thing we ever did for her.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Okay that's good, right now she's enrolled in Western Christian Acadmey Online. and so far thjey've been tough they use the Switched On Series plus workbooks LIfe pac and a smattering of ACE reading programs. So far only one day really and she's liking it. I've noticed a change already and she's not out of public school yet, Takes 14 days to circle her out. Angel


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

SusyTX said:


> We used Calvert for 6th grade (and the ATS), then shifted to A Beka for 7th & 8th using their video option...it was required in our county. Both were great programs, although A Beka was pricey.
> 
> Our daughter did great, it really made her a great student and boosted her confidence. When she went back to public school for high school (her choice), she was light years ahead of the others and graduated in the top 3% of her class. She graduated Suma in her undergrad studies, and is finishing up her thesis now at UTexas Austin. She'd be the first to tell you homeschooling was the best thing we ever did for her.



They aslo go all the way up to 12th grade. Anyway so far so good. 

Angel


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought you said you needed a non-religious curriculum?


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry didn't think to post that. We weighed everything and Calvert and WCA came out on top, and then added to the fact WCA is only $695. for the year and has a special ed program and sends reports home on progress as well as to the school district. Plus they go up to 12th grade. We talked it over. and our daughter is christian. What I or my husband is really doesn't count. Who and what she can be does.

Angel


----------

